# مجرد سؤال .



## abijayel (23 يونيو 2007)

أنا من الناس المدمنين على قراءة الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس كله .و أنا اقرأ متى 2/23 "يدعى ناصريا" يعني المسيح .فأحببت أن اسأل أين في العهد القديم ذكر ذلك يعني ايتم ما قيل بالانبياء غنه يدعى ناصريا.؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*أشعياء 9 : 1
***  ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم. ****

*الناصره هي أرض زبولون ...... شمال السامرة

أنظر الخريطة في نهاية الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## abijayel (24 يونيو 2007)

*غير مقنع*

الجواب الذي قدمه فريدي غير مقنع لنه لم يحمل النبوءة كما وردت في متى 2/23.فإذا قارنا بعض النبوات كما جاءت في العهد الجديد منصوصا على وجودها في العهد القديم نجد بعض التطابق و مثاله عندما قرا المسيح من كتاب اشعياء : روح الرب علي الخ ..... كما جاء ذلك في لوقا فقد رجعت امس الى اشعياء و تتبعتها حتى  و جدتها.لكن أن تقول لي كلاما أخر وتدعوني للرجوع إلى الخريطة فهذا لا يقبله عاقللأن الخريطة ليست هي الكتاب المقدس.هات جوابا آخر واحرص ان تتطابق النبوة الواردة في العهد القديم بما ورد في العهد الجديد .أظنك من المبتدئين المتحمسين.فليحاول من هو أعلم منك و مني بالكتاب المقدس .و أشكرك على جوابك رغم كل شيء .


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

* وتدعوني للرجوع إلى الخريطة فهذا لا يقبله عاقللأن الخريطة ليست هي الكتاب المقدس.*

*المقصود :
في آخر الكتاب المقدس توجد خرائط مرفقة لتوضيح المواقع الجغرافية
وليس ما فهمت*

*.أظنك من المبتدئين المتحمسين.فليحاول من هو أعلم منك و مني بالكتاب المقدس .و أشكرك على جوابك رغم كل شيء *

*
بع ما تشتم واحد .... تقول شكراَ .... ربنا يسامحك *

* 1بط 2:23 
*** الذي اذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضا واذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل.****


----------



## abijayel (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*أشرح لك ما قلت :
مثلا في النبوة الواردة في لوقا4(19:16)""وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى. ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ. . 
فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي. ولما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه .روح الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصروارسل المنسحقين في الحرية . واكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة. . ""جاءت هذه في إشعياء 61(2:1)""روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق. لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم انتقام لالهنا لأعزي كل النائحين ."" مع اختلاف يسير في العبارة.
أما ما أجبت به فهو الوارد في لإشعياء 9/1""ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق. كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم."" ولي ملاحظات:
1- لم يذكر فيها يسوع باسمه و لا بنسبته - إلى بلدته الناصرة.
2- اخترت زبولون دون نفتالي
3- ليس في النص الإشارة تلميح و تعريض و لا تأشير بأن المقصود هو المسيح و الدليل الجملة السادسة ""لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام"" و هذا الكتاب المقدس في عهده الجديد لم يثبت أن أحدا دعا المسيح بالعجيب أو المشير أو إله السلام أو إلها قديرا أو دعا الناس إلى دعوته بذلك.
4- وهي المهمة : ليس هناك تطابق بين ما ورد في العهد القديم و الجديد.و التطابق مهم لإزالة كل لبس و رد كل دعوى.*
أما ما ادعيت أني سببتك و شتمتك فهذا زعم باطل .لأني أخبرت بالواقع .والإخبار بالواقع ل عيب فيه إن طابق المقول و المقول فيه الحال. ولو كنت من المنتهين لا النبتدئين لتيسر لك الجواب من أول دلو تدلي به .و عموما اشكر لك أدبك .


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*عزيزي ...... هذه النبوءة بالضبط على السيد المسيح *

*و انت تناسيت جملة مهمة .... *

*ذكر الوحي لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ:«إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيًّا» .... لا في النبي *




*بالنسبة لاعتراضك على النبوءة ... *


[q-bible]
*6 **لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7 لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.*
[/q-bible]


*السيد المسيح هو الملك و تكون الرئاسة له .... لانه بنفسه قال :*

[q-bible]
*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». *[/q-bible]



*اسمه عجيبا ...و معناه الله يخلص ... *

*و رئيس السلام فهو لقب السيد المسيح لانه صالحنا مع الله *


*و الها قديرا فكل كلامه و العهد الجديد يدل على الوهيته *


*فهل تستطيع تطبيق هذه النبوءة على اي شخص في هذا العالم ؟؟!*




*اذا كنت فعلا تروم النقاش ...... نناقش معك محور محور *



*لكن اثبت لنا نية نقاش حقيقي لا جدال*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

* ليس في النص الإشارة تلميح و تعريض و لا تأشير بأن المقصود هو المسيح *

*أعين المؤمنين الحقيقيين القريبين من قلب المسيح
يستطيعوا أن يُميزوا العبارات عن من تتكلم
لان لهم عيون ثاقبة وأذهان مفتوحة لفهم المكتوب لا يتمتع بها غير المؤمن*

*مكتوب :*
*لو 24 : 45 
*** حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. ****


----------



## abou_anass (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

أنا لم أطرح الأسئلة عن ملك يسوع و لا أسمائه .قلت باختصار: أين ورد في العهد القديم ؟"" وأتى وسكن في مدينة يقال لها ناصرة. لكي يتم ما قيل بالانبياء انه سيدعى ناصريا." متــــــى (23:2).قلت إن النبوءات تكون واضحة المعالم و تتطابق كلماتها مع ما ورد في العهد الجديد.
*مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال*:​جاء في لوقا (8:4)" فاجابه يسوع وقال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد."أين وؤد هذا ؟ في التثنية (20:10)"الرب الهك تتقي. اياه تعبد وبه تلتصق وباسمه تحلف."و غيرها كثير قلت العبارة تتقارب إلى درجة التطابق.أما ما جئت به اشعياء 9/1 فبعيد كل البعد وقلت زبولون ولم تقل نفتالي .ولم تذكر سبب اختيارك لزبولون عوض نفتالي.هذا هو و شكرا .


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*عزيزي ..... *

*هل تقرأ الردود ؟؟ *


*قلنا لك مذكور كما قيل في الانبياء ...... اي ان النبوءة مستنتجة عن عدة نبوات من ضمنها النبوءة التي تقتبسها الاخ fredyyy *

*بالنسبة للنصوص التي ذكرتها .... الصيغة المستعملة للاقتباس من العهد القديم "لانه مكتوب" او "كما قيل في النبي" *


*اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت *


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي abou_anass*

*بعد أن تكلم أخوتي*
*سأضيف فقط ....*
*هذا الرد من كتاب "الرد علي الشبهات الوهمية" *
*وهو رد متعلق** بسؤالك*​ 
*أقرأه يا أخي بتمعن*​


> *(1)لم يخصّ البشير متّى بالذكر نبياً بعينه في 1: 22 و2: 15 و17 بل قال بالأنبياء بصيغة الجمع, وقال العلامة إيرونيموس: نقل متى البشير أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى فقط , فإن كلمة الناصري تفيد الاحتقار، وكان الإسرائيليون يزدرون بالجليليين عموماً وبالناصريين خصوصاً, فلفظة ناصري هي كلمة احتقار تُطلق على الدنيء، وكان اليهود يسمّون اللص الشقي ابن ناصر , واستعمل مؤرخو اليهود هذه اللفظة في المسيح، فقال المؤرخ اليهودي آبار بينال إن القرن الصغير (دانيال 7: 8) هو ابن ناصر، يعني يسوع الناصري, وكثيراً ما يطلق اليهود وأعداء المسيحيين لفظة ناصري على المسيح ازدراءً به وتهكماً عليه، فكانت إقامته في الناصرة من أسباب ازدراء أهل وطنه به ورفضهم إياه, فلما قال فيلبس لنثنائيل: وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة قال له نثنائيل: أَمِنَ الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح؟ (يوحنا 1: 46), ولما دافع نيقوديموس أحد أئمة اليهود عن يسوع، قال له أعضاء مجلس الأمة: فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل (يوحنا 7: 52) وبما أن الأنبياء تنبأوا في محال كثيرة (مزمور 22: 6 و59: 9 و10 وإشعياء 52 و53 وزكريا 11: 12 و13) أن المسيا يُحتقر ويُرفض ويُزدرى به، كانت نبواتهم هذه بمثابة قولهم إنه ناصري , وعلى هذا لما قام المسيح في الناصرة قال إن نبوات الأنبياء قد تحقَّقت (لوقا 4: 21), فكما أن النسب يكون للشرف، كذلك يكون للضِّعة، بالنسبة إلى رفعة أو ضعة البلاد التي يُنسب إليها الإنسان, وقولنا ناصري هو بمنزلة محتقر كعِرْقٍ من أرضٍ يابسة لا صورة له ولا جمال (إشعياء 53: 2),*
> *أما قول فم الذهب إن اليهود ضيَّعوا كتبهم لمعاكسة المسيحيين وإنهم مزقوا بعضها وأحرقوا بعضها فهو افتراء محض، فكتبهم التي يتعبدون بتلاوتها لغاية الآن تشهد للمسيح، وتوضّح صفاته وكمالاته وآلامه موته وصلبه وعمل الفداء العجيب، بل أوضحت بالدقة وقت تجسّده ومكانه، بحيث لو لم يكن الإنجيل بيننا لعرفنا فحواه من التوراة, فلو مزقوا شيئاً أو أحرقوه لظهر اختلاف بين الإنجيل والتوراة، مع أنه لا يوجد أدنى اختلاف في التعاليم الجوهرية, والفرق بين اليهود والمسيحيين هو أن اليهود لا يزالون ينتظرون مجيء المسيح، أما المسيحيون فيعتقدون أنه أتى,*​
> *(2) ويجوز أن متى نقل أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى, وقوله ناصري من جوامع الكلام، يشتمل على معانٍ كثيرة جداً لا تقوم مقامها الألفاظ الكثيرة, والنقل بالمعنى جائز كما قرروه في أصول الفقه، فيجوز نقل الأحاديث بطرق كثيرة فيجوز (أ) أن يُروى الحديث بلفظه (ب) يجوز أن يُروى بغير لفظه, (ج-) يحذف الراوي بعض لفظ الخبر (د) أن يزيد الراوي على ما سمعه (ه-) أن يحتمل الخبر معنيين متنافيين فاقتصر الراوي على إحدهما (و) أن يكون الخبر ظاهراً في شيء فيحمله الراوي على غير ظاهره، إما بصرف اللفظ عن حقيقته إلى مجازه أو بأن يصرفه عن الوجوب إلى الندب، أو من التحريم إلى الكراهة, فمتى نقل بالمعنى أقوال الأنبياء وهو جائز,*​
> *فيتضح مما تقدم *
> ...


 

*وليكون بركة*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## abou_anass (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

طيب قلتم إن النبوءة واردة في الأنبياء و ذكرتم مثالا واحدا لا تتطابق كلماتها بما جاء في متى 2/21.واختار فريدي زبولون دون نفتالي ولم يقل سبب الاختيار وهو الذي قال :""أعين المؤمنين الحقيقيين القريبين من قلب المسيح
يستطيعوا أن يُميزوا العبارات عن من تتكلم
لان لهم عيون ثاقبة وأذهان مفتوحة لفهم المكتوب لا يتمتع بها غير المؤمن."سؤالي واضح على ما يبدو : ولم يذكر المسيح بوصفه وسكناه .و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*اراضي زبزلون ونفتالي هذين السبطين كانت متجاورة ولا إنفصال بينهما لذا قال:*

*مت 4:13  
*** وترك الناصرة واتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم. ***

 مر 1:9  
*** وفي تلك الايام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل واعتمد من يوحنا في الاردن. ****

*ذكر أرض زبولون وحدها التي تقع فيها الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى*


*لو 4:16  
*** وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى.ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ. ****



*ولكن أرض نفتالي التي تقع فيها مدينة الجليل كان يترد عليها *


* مت 17:22  
*** وفيما هم يترددون في الجليل قال لهم يسوع....... ****

*وفوق الكل للروح القدس كاتب الوحي المقدس المعصوم من الخطأ الحرية في إختيار الألفاظ المناسبة في أي مكان يختار

لأنه ليس للانسان( أي من كان) أن يمتحن أقوال الله لأن الله لا يُمتحن

صدق لكي تفهم .... ولا تشكك لكي تصدق*


* 2تي 2:7 
***  افهم ما اقول.فليعطك الرب فهما في كل شيء. ***


----------



## abou_anass (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

يا صديقي fredyyy اشكرك على الرد لكن لم أقتنع بعد .هاك هذا المثال :مسألة دعوة يسوع بالناصري قد وردت في كثير من النصوص في العهد الجديد مثل ما جاء في قول بطرس لليهود :"يسوع الناصري رجل" أعمال الرسل2/22 و ما جاء في قول كليوباس :" .....المختصة بيسوع الناصري.." لوقا24/18و19.فأين النسبة إلى البلدة التي سكنها كما ورد في النبوءة؟ في متى 2/23 
و شكرا.​


----------



## fredyyy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*هو 11:1  
*** لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته ومن مصر دعوت ابني. ****


*نبوة عن ذهاب المسيح الى مصر (بعض مدن مصر)

فإذا ذكر الكل ..... ذلك يتضمن الجزء

كذلك عندما يذكر زبولون ونفتالي يتضمن الناصرة والجليل*


----------



## abou_anass (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



fredyyy قال:


> *هو 11:1
> *** لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته ومن مصر دعوت ابني. ****
> 
> 
> ...



ما علاقة النص الذي جئت به بما نناقش ؟؟؟؟ النص يتحدث عن اسرائيل وحب يهوه له ودعوته له من مصر ليحرره من فرعون .ولا علاقة له بيسوع البتة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .قلت إن النص الذي يجب أن تلأتي به هو:" وسكن الناصرة ولهذا السبب دعي ناصريا" أو ما شابه لأن النبوءة في متى 2/23" إنه سيدعى ناصريا" فأين هي يا ترى ؟ هذا هو السؤال . وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*مرة أخرى 

فإذا ذكر الكل ..... ذلك يتضمن الجزء

كذلك عندما يذكر زبولون ونفتالي يتضمن الناصرة والجليل

وليس بالضرورة ذكر اسم المدينة*


----------



## abou_anass (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

يا fredyyy  مجرد استنتاجات.لا أقل و لاأكثر أين ورد في العهد القديم يسوع الناصري؟ كما في متى 2/23 السؤال واضح وضوح الشمس فس رائعة النهار.


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

اين ورد يدعى ناصريا .يقرؤها الجميع و تشهد بإعجاز نبوءات الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> أنا من الناس المدمنين على قراءة الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس كله .و أنا اقرأ متى 2/23 "يدعى ناصريا" يعني المسيح .فأحببت أن اسأل أين في العهد القديم ذكر ذلك يعني ايتم ما قيل بالانبياء غنه يدعى ناصريا.؟


 
هل صعب عليك ان تبحث عن رد الشبهة في الرابط الاعلى في المنتدى؟

الرد:
 (1)لم يخصّ البشير متّى بالذكر نبياً بعينه في 1: 22 و2: 15 و17 بل قال بالأنبياء بصيغة الجمع, وقال العلامة إيرونيموس: نقل متى البشير أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى فقط , فإن كلمة الناصري تفيد الاحتقار، وكان الإسرائيليون يزدرون بالجليليين عموماً وبالناصريين خصوصاً, فلفظة ناصري هي كلمة احتقار تُطلق على الدنيء، وكان اليهود يسمّون اللص الشقي ابن ناصر , واستعمل مؤرخو اليهود هذه اللفظة في المسيح، فقال المؤرخ اليهودي آبار بينال إن القرن الصغير (دانيال 7: 8) هو ابن ناصر، يعني يسوع الناصري, وكثيراً ما يطلق اليهود وأعداء المسيحيين لفظة ناصري على المسيح ازدراءً به وتهكماً عليه، فكانت إقامته في الناصرة من أسباب ازدراء أهل وطنه به ورفضهم إياه, فلما قال فيلبس لنثنائيل: وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة قال له نثنائيل: أَمِنَ الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح؟ (يوحنا 1: 46), ولما دافع نيقوديموس أحد أئمة اليهود عن يسوع، قال له أعضاء مجلس الأمة: فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل (يوحنا 7: 52) وبما أن الأنبياء تنبأوا في محال كثيرة (مزمور 22: 6 و59: 9 و10 وإشعياء 52 و53 وزكريا 11: 12 و13) أن المسيا يُحتقر ويُرفض ويُزدرى به، كانت نبواتهم هذه بمثابة قولهم إنه ناصري , وعلى هذا لما قام المسيح في الناصرة قال إن نبوات الأنبياء قد تحقَّقت (لوقا 4: 21), فكما أن النسب يكون للشرف، كذلك يكون للضِّعة، بالنسبة إلى رفعة أو ضعة البلاد التي يُنسب إليها الإنسان, وقولنا ناصري هو بمنزلة محتقر كعِرْقٍ من أرضٍ يابسة لا صورة له ولا جمال (إشعياء 53: 2),
أما قول فم الذهب إن اليهود ضيَّعوا كتبهم لمعاكسة المسيحيين وإنهم مزقوا بعضها وأحرقوا بعضها فهو افتراء محض، فكتبهم التي يتعبدون بتلاوتها لغاية الآن تشهد للمسيح، وتوضّح صفاته وكمالاته وآلامه موته وصلبه وعمل الفداء العجيب، بل أوضحت بالدقة وقت تجسّده ومكانه، بحيث لو لم يكن الإنجيل بيننا لعرفنا فحواه من التوراة, فلو مزقوا شيئاً أو أحرقوه لظهر اختلاف بين الإنجيل والتوراة، مع أنه لا يوجد أدنى اختلاف في التعاليم الجوهرية, والفرق بين اليهود والمسيحيين هو أن اليهود لا يزالون ينتظرون مجيء المسيح، أما المسيحيون فيعتقدون أنه أتى,
(2) ويجوز أن متى نقل أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى, وقوله ناصري من جوامع الكلام، يشتمل على معانٍ كثيرة جداً لا تقوم مقامها الألفاظ الكثيرة, والنقل بالمعنى جائز كما قرروه في أصول الفقه، فيجوز نقل الأحاديث بطرق كثيرة فيجوز (أ) أن يُروى الحديث بلفظه (ب) يجوز أن يُروى بغير لفظه, (ج-) يحذف الراوي بعض لفظ الخبر (د) أن يزيد الراوي على ما سمعه (ه-) أن يحتمل الخبر معنيين متنافيين فاقتصر الراوي على إحدهما (و) أن يكون الخبر ظاهراً في شيء فيحمله الراوي على غير ظاهره، إما بصرف اللفظ عن حقيقته إلى مجازه أو بأن يصرفه عن الوجوب إلى الندب، أو من التحريم إلى الكراهة, فمتى نقل بالمعنى أقوال الأنبياء وهو جائز,
فيتضح مما تقدم (1) أن الأنبياء تنبأوا عن المسيح بأنه يُحتقر ويُرذل، وهو مثل قوله ناصري , (2) لا نتعجب من اليهود إذا أنكروا النبوات عن المسيح، فإنهم لا يؤمنون به، وهم الذين قتلوا أنبياءهم ورجموهم, (3) نقل متى أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات​


----------



## استفانوس (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*سلام ونعمة
مشكور اخي الحبيب روك على الاجابة الكافية والوافية*


----------



## abijayel (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

قال:ROCK


> فلفظة ناصري هي كلمة احتقار تُطلق على الدنيء


فهل كان القصد نفسه لما قال بطرس لليهود :" يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب و آيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم." أعمال 2/22
وقول كليوباس : "... المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول أمام الله و جميع الشعب." لوقا 24(19:18)
أرجو الإبانة .


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> قال:ROCK
> 
> فهل كان القصد نفسه لما قال بطرس لليهود :" يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب و آيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم." أعمال 2/22
> وقول كليوباس : "... المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل و القول أمام الله و جميع الشعب." لوقا 24(19:18)
> أرجو الإبانة .


 
بالطبع لا, اقرأ ردي الاخير و ستجد ان اليهود كانوا يستخدمون هذه العبارة الى الاساءة, اما استخدام الرسل فهو لكون المسيح من الناصرة
يعني حتى ردود ما تكمل قرأته؟
لا الهالا المسيح!


----------



## assarem (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



My Rock قال:


> بالطبع لا, اقرأ ردي الاخير و ستجد ان اليهود كانوا يستخدمون هذه العبارة الى الاساءة, اما استخدام الرسل فهو لكون المسيح من الناصرة
> [S![/COLOR][/SIZE]


*سبحان الله و من يكون أكثر الرسل أليسوا من اليهود .؟وهذا التفريق في الاستعمال اللغوي لا بد له من نيات المتكلمين .و لما عُدِموا فلا بد من قرينة و دليل من الكتاب المقدس.و هذا الأمر هو عينه الذي ننافش في مسألة التفريق بين يا امرأة التي قالها يسوع لأمه و للنساء الأخريات فلا بد من قرينة مرجحة تؤكد أن اليهود كانوا يطوبون بها النساء و يطرونهن و يرفعون من شأنهن بتلكم الكلمة.قلت لا بد من دليل كُخَصِّص.*


My Rock قال:


> لا الهالا المسيح!


 *لا إِلَهًَََا تعني لا يوجد إلها بالنكرة المفتوحة الدالة على الاستغراق و لا المسيح تعني حتى المسيح . و بإزالة الضمائر المستترة : لا إله موجود يستحق العبادة لا المسيح إلها موجودٌ. هذا ما كتبه الزعيم و سطره بنانه و يراعته. *


----------



## استفانوس (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



> أكثر الرسل أليسوا من اليهود


*لكن بعد ما اخذو موعد الآب الروح القدس تغيرت افكارهم
وعقبال عندك​*


> لا إِلَهًَََا تعني لا يوجد إلها بالنكرة المفتوحة الدالة على الاستغراق و لا المسيح تعني حتى المسيح . و بإزالة الضمائر المستترة : لا إله موجود يستحق العبادة لا المسيح إلها موجودٌ. هذا ما كتبه الزعيم و سطره بنانه و يراعته.


*احب ان اوضح لك ياعزيزي الميسحية لاتهتم بالحرف  بل هي اسمى من ذلك لان الله يعرف كل شئ 
وتومن بان الحرف يقتل
فالمسيحية حياة
وانا ادعوك للدخول فيها لانك سوف ترى شبع روحك وتحظى بالملكوت​*


----------



## assarem (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



استفانوس قال:


> *لكن بعد ما اخذو موعد الآب الروح القدس تغيرت افكارهم
> وعقبال عندك​*[/SIZE][/FONT]


ما معنى أخذوا موعد الآب الروح القدس هذا الكلام لا يستقيم يا استفانوس لأنك أسقطت لا أدري سهوا أم عمدا الابن. و لا أدري هذا الموعد أين تم ؟ في السماء أم في الأرض؟ و أحب أن تريني من كتابك المقدس هذا التعبير فإنه لم أره قط . أرجو أن تجيب بالجملة والإصحاح. أما عقبال عندك فلا أعرفها لأنها ليست عربية فصيحة و أنتم في "منتدى الكنيسة العربية" فكلمني بلغة عربية أفهمها.




استفانوس قال:


> *لكن بعد ما اخذو موعد الآب الروح القدس تغيرت افكارهم
> وعقبال عندك​*
> [[/SIZE][/FONT]


 لا أدري ما المقصود بتغير الأفكار . فالتلاميذ هم التلاميذ واحد باع يسوع بأرخص الأثمان والآخر أنكره و الثالث شك ولم يحضروا كثيرا من الأحداث وهم الذين هربوا جميعا و تركوه لمصيره .فأين تغير الأفكار. 



استفانوس قال:


> [FONT="Arial Narrowاحب ان اوضح لك ياعزيزي الميسحية لاتهتم بالحرف  بل هي اسمى من ذلك لان الله يعرف كل شئ
> وتومن بان الحرف يقتل
> فالمسيحية حياة
> وانا ادعوك للدخول فيها لانك سوف ترى شبع روحك وتحظى بالملكوت[/COLOR][/CENTER][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> [SIZE="5"]أعطني مثالا للاهتمام بالحرف .أما الدخول فقد دخلت في دين وليس لي أن أخرج منه لأن تركه كفر .والدخول في غيره مثله.[/SIZE]


----------



## استفانوس (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



> و أحب أن تريني من كتابك المقدس هذا التعبير فإنه لم أره قط . أرجو أن تجيب بالجملة والإصحاح.


1* وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعًا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، 2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ، 3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.
اعمال الرسل2:1 -4*


----------



## استفانوس (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



> أما عقبال عندك فلا أعرفها لأنها ليست عربية فصيحة


*ان تحظى بها​*


----------



## استفانوس (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



> لا أدري ما المقصود بتغير الأفكار . فالتلاميذ هم التلاميذ واحد باع يسوع بأرخص الأثمان والآخر أنكره و الثالث شك ولم يحضروا كثيرا من الأحداث وهم الذين هربوا جميعا و تركوه لمصيره .فأين تغير الأفكار.


*قلنا لك بعد حلول الروح القدس
وقدمو حياتهم من اجل نشر محبة الله للبشر​*


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



assarem قال:


> *سبحان الله و من يكون أكثر الرسل أليسوا من اليهود .؟وهذا التفريق في الاستعمال اللغوي لا بد له من نيات المتكلمين .و لما عُدِموا فلا بد من قرينة و دليل من الكتاب المقدس.و هذا الأمر هو عينه الذي ننافش في مسألة التفريق بين يا امرأة التي قالها يسوع لأمه و للنساء الأخريات فلا بد من قرينة مرجحة تؤكد أن اليهود كانوا يطوبون بها النساء و يطرونهن و يرفعون من شأنهن بتلكم الكلمة.قلت لا بد من دليل كُخَصِّص.*




ما دخل هذا بموضوعنا يا صديقي؟
قلنا لك و شرحنا كلمة الناصري المستخدمة بالعادة اليهودية و وضحنا ان استخدام الرسل جاء لان المسيح بالفعل من الناصرة كنسب المكان لا الاهانة
فما دخل قول المسيه لامه في الموضوع؟
شكلك بديت تلخبط بين المواضيع ولا ايه؟


*



لا إِلَهًَََا تعني لا يوجد إلها بالنكرة المفتوحة الدالة على الاستغراق و لا المسيح تعني حتى المسيح . و بإزالة الضمائر المستترة : لا إله موجود يستحق العبادة لا المسيح إلها موجودٌ. هذا ما كتبه الزعيم و سطره بنانه و يراعته. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا كتبت لا اله الا المسيح (حتى هذه مش عارف تقراها كويس؟)
بعدين هل فرغت من التكلم بصلب الموضوع لتبدأ التحدث على صرف الكلام و تشكيله؟
يا ريت تخليك في جوهر الموضوع يا صديقي, و ياريت تبطل الحجم الهائل في ردودك, لان في ناس كثير تستعمل حجم المتصفح الصغير و كبر الحجم يسبب لهم صعوبة في التصفح, فلا تدفعني لتحرير ردك مستقبلا
سلام و نعمة*


----------



## assarem (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> قلنا لك و شرحنا كلمة الناصري المستخدمة بالعادة اليهودية و وضحنا ان استخدام الرسل جاء لان المسيح بالفعل من الناصرة كنسب المكان لا الاهانة
> [COLOR=#4169e1[/COLOR][/B][/FONT]


طيب لما كان الأمر يتعلق بالنسبة إلى المكان - و هذا الذي أكدته مؤخرا - لما كان الأمر يتعلق بالمكان و النسبة إليه فهلا أريتموني النص الذي قال إن يسوع سيدعى الناصري .إن بقولك ياروك :


> قلنا لك و شرحنا كلمة الناصري المستخدمة بالعادة اليهودية و وضحنا ان استخدام الرسل جاء لان المسيح بالفعل من الناصرة كنسب المكان لا الاهانة


 أنتظر الجواب​ .


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



assarem قال:


> طيب لما كان الأمر يتعلق بالنسبة إلى المكان - و هذا الذي أكدته مؤخرا - لما كان الأمر يتعلق بالمكان و النسبة إليه فهلا أريتموني النص الذي قال إن يسوع سيدعى الناصري .إن بقولك ياروك :
> 
> 
> أنتظر الجواب​.


 
لماذا التكرار يا صديقي؟
سبق و اجبناك ان النبوة هي تقصد ان المسيح يحتقر و يرذل و هذا ما يعنيه قول الناصري و ذكرنا لك الصيغ التي كان يستخدمها اليهود للاساءة و هو بخلاف ما استعمله الرسل و تلاميذ المسيح

اتمنى انك ما راح تكرر اي من هذه الاسئلة مجددا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## assarem (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

سبحان الله عندما يتعلق الأمر بالرسل يكون الأمر مغايرا و مخالفا لاستعمال اليهود و قلت بعض الرسل يهود .فمن قال إن يسوع الناصري يراد بها التحقير خاصة و أن الملاك قال للمجدلية  اكما دوّنها مرقس: الفصل: 16, الآية 6: فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ: ((لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ  و القائل في الجملة الخامسة كما يأتي :"ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن."
السؤال من قال إن اليهود يقصدون بها التحقير و التلاميذ غير ذلك؟


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



assarem قال:


> السؤال من قال إن اليهود يقصدون بها التحقير و التلاميذ غير ذلك؟


ذكرنا لك ان كلمة الناصري كانت تستعمل للاهانة, ليس فقط للمسيح, بل لاي شخص ثاني و ذكرنا لك الادلة على ذلك (الظاهر لم تقرأها)
اما عن استخدام الرسل لهذه الكلمة, فلا يعقل ان رسل المسيح الذين شهدوا لالهويته و خلاصه و قيامته في كل انحاء المسكونة ان يستخدموا اي لفظ للاساءة
اتمنى فعلا ان نرفع شوي من مستوى الحوار, و بلاش اسألة بايخة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*اى قلة ادب يا محمدى ستحذف فورا*


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*اطلب من الادارة الكريمة 
اغلاق الموضوع
لقصر فهم المسلمين
للجواب المتكرر​*


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*اع 22 : 8
***  فاجبت من انت يا سيد.فقال لي انا يسوع الناصري الذي انت تضطهده. ****

*لقد قالها المسيح له المجد بنفسه 
إني أفتخر بأن يسوع المسيح ناصرياَ

ذات الإفتخار بيسوع المسيح المصلوب 

فإن المدينة التي تحتقرها الناس خرج منها المخلص

فإكتسبت إحتراماَ ووقاراَ وغلاوة ومجداَ لم يكن لها من قبل

بسبب ذاك الذي خرج منها وهو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب 

كما إكتسب الصليب مجداَ بسبب المصلوب عليه 

حيث أصبح لا وسيلة إحتقار ولكن وسيلة خلاص للذي يؤمن بعمل المسيح

إن دخول المسيح أي بيت يعطي ذلك البيت شأناَ آخر عما ذي قبل

اني أحب المسيح وأحب الصليب والمصلوب وأحب الناصرة ولا دخل لأحد بمن أحب*
* غل 6 : 14
*** واما من جهتي فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وانا للعالم. ****


----------



## assarem (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



Fadie قال:


> *اى قلة ادب يا محمدى ستحذف فورا*


أنا لست محمديا ولم يدعى بها أحد من المسلمين و من فعل إنما هو كذاب .أنا مسلم بنص الكتاب و السنة .لكن الطامة الكبرى فيمن لا يدري من سماه . و الله لقد نقلت لك ما في قاموس كتابك المقدس لم أزد و لم أنقص بل خففت العبارة .و إليك بالتدقيق :


مسيحي​

دعي المؤمنون مسيحيين أول مرة في أنطاكية (اع 11: 26) نحو سنة 42 أو 43م. ويرجّح أن ذلك اللقب كان في الأول شتيمة (1 بط 4: 16) قال المؤرخ تاسيتس (المولود نحو 54م.) أن تابعي المسيح كانوا أناساً سفلة عاميين ولما قال أغريباس لبولس ((بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً)) (اع 26: 28) فالراجح أنه أراد أن حسن برهانك كان يجعلني أرضى بأن أعاب بهذا الاسم. دعي المؤمنون مسيحيين أول مرة في أنطاكية (اع 11: 26) نحو سنة 42 أو 43م. ويرجّح أن ذلك اللقب كان في الأول شتيمة (1 بط 4: 16) قال المؤرخ تاسيتس (المولود نحو 54م.) أن تابعي المسيح كانوا أناساً سفلة عاميين ولما قال أغريباس لبولس ((بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً)) (اع 26: 28) فالراجح أنه أراد أن حسن برهانك كان يجعلني أرضى بأن أعاب بهذا الاسم. وقد شاع بمعنيين : (1) المقرّ بالديانة المسيحية . (2) المؤمن الحقيقي القلبي . والمعنى الأخير أحسن من الأول . وقد امتد المسيحيون إلى كل أقطار المسكونة فصار عددهم الآن نحو 943000000 من الجنس البشري .
من موقع:

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/dic...ad.php?id=2782
أما الدعوة إلى إغلاق الموضوع فهي دعوة من تقطعت به السبل .و أرجو ألا يكون كل ما أكتب إليكم سبا يكون سببا نحو الطرد .أو ما شابه .أجيبوا عن الأسئلة بهدوء الواثق و ثقة الهادئ.
خاصة المدعو MY ROCK


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*أجيبوا عن الأسئلة بهدوء الواثق و ثقة الهادئ.*

*هل إجابة fredyyy بهدوء الواثق و ثقة الهادئ 

أم تريد توضيح أكثر*


----------



## assarem (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

لم أر شيئا و لم تجيبوا عن أسئلتي و خاصة من ماي روك 
1- من أين لك بالتمييز بين متعارف اليهود و غيرهم و أعني قولك أنهم يريدون بالناصري التحقير و جئتك من قاموس الكتاب المقدس بكلمة أخرى و هي اسم المسيحي نفسه.
2- ما علاقة التحقير بيدعى ناصريا؟
3- لماذا لم يُنَصَّ على النبوءة صريحة كبعض النبوءات؟
و في هذا الصدد عندي مثال آخر أرجو أن تسقط عليه ما سألتك به لأفهم وهو ما ورد في يوحنا 6/45" إنه مكتوب في الأنبياء : ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله "
أرجو التعجيل من المدعو MY ROCK و شكرا .


----------



## استفانوس (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



> أنا لست محمديا ولم يدعى بها أحد من المسلمين و من فعل إنما هو كذاب .أنا مسلم بنص الكتاب و السنة


*تعاليمكم وحياتكم محمدية​**ولنا نحن المسيحيين الفخربالتسمي باسم من دعانا من الظلمة الى نوره العجيب​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> أنا من الناس المدمنين على قراءة الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس كله .و أنا اقرأ متى 2/23 "يدعى ناصريا" يعني المسيح .فأحببت أن اسأل أين في العهد القديم ذكر ذلك يعني ايتم ما قيل بالانبياء غنه يدعى ناصريا.؟






*"سيدعى ناصريا"*​
*بعون الله تعالى وحسن نوفيقه بإجابة شبهة شيطانية قديمة دأب المسلمون على**ترديدها**قال المعترض الغير مؤمن**:**ورد في إنجيل متى2: 23 وأتى وسكن في مدينة يُقال لها ناصرة، لكي يتم**ما قيل بالأنبياء إنه سيُدعَى ناصرياً , وهذا غلط، ولا يوجد في كتاب من كتب**الأنبياء**.
**وللرد نقول بنعمة الله** :** 
(1)**لم يخصّ البشير متّى بالذكر نبياً بعينه هنا كما لم يقل** ( **بالنبي ) بالمفرد بل بصيغة الجمع وهذا من دقة وحي الله تعالى فنبوة ( المسيح**الناصري ) جاءت العديد من المرات في العهد القديم في كتب العديد من الأنبياء**وسنفصّل بيانها بإذنه تعالى الآن** 

(2) **معنى كلمة ناصري : وهي بالعبريّة كما**يقر علماء اللغة **נצר** Ne**̂**tzer**وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناصر"، وقد سمّيَ**السيّد المسيح في أكثر من نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن**. k

(3) **دُعي السيد**المسيح بالغصن للسببين التاليين**: 
**ا. لأن الغصن مرتبط بالأصل، فمع أنه رب داود**لكنه من نسله، مرتبط به حسب الجسد**.
**ب. صار بالحقيقة إنسانًا ينمو**كالغصن**.

**وأُستخدم هذا اللقب "الغصن" في مجتمع قمران ليشير إلى المسيا الملك** . **وقد أُدخل إلى الصلاة اليهودية التي تُدعى** Esreh Shemoneh (**الثمانية عشر**بركة**):
[**ليبرز غصن داود عبدك سريعًا، وليتمجد قرنه بخلاصك** .]

(4) **دُعي**السيد المسيح غصنًا العديد من المرات في العهد القديم في مختلف كتب الأنبياء ( غصن** - **נצר** - Ne**̂**tzer ) **وهذا يؤكد دقة الوحي في قوله على فم متى البشير ( في الأنبياء** ) 

1- ( **إشعياء 1:11** ) : ( **وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ**يَسَّى وَيَنْبُتُ**غُصْنٌ**נצר** - Ne**̂**tzer**مِنْ أُصُولِهِ** ) **والكلام هنا في الوحي المقدس عن رب العزة**المسيح الذي خرج من ذرية يسى أبو داود ، فجملة هذا الجزء من كلمة الله تعالى الموحى**بها لنبيه إشعياء الكريم تتحدث عن الخلاص المستقبلي الذي سيهبه الله على يد هذا**الغصن الخارج من نسل داود وكيف سيحل عليه روح الرب وما هي نتائج بشارته ودعوته** .**2- ( **إرميا 23 : 5** ) : ( **هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ**لِدَاوُدَ**غُصْنَ بِرٍّ**فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي**الأَرْضِ**.** ) 
**يتحدث عن الملك الذي طالما ترقبه رجال اللَّه في العهد**القديم، المسيا، ابن داود! يتحدث إرميا النبي هنا عن شخص الملك وسماته ودوره واسمه**. **قوله**: "**ها أيام تأتي**" **تعبير شائع لا يعني تحديد زمنٍ**معين، إنما هو تعبير يشد الإنتباه إلى إعلان له قدسيته وأهميته (32:7، 25:9، 31:31** )**3- ( **أرميا 33 : 14- 17** ) : ( **ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأقيم الكلمة الصالحة التي تكلمت**بها إلى بيت إسرائيل وإلى بيت يهوذا. في تلك الأيام وفي ذلك الزمان**أنبت لداود غصن البر**، فيجري عدلاً وبرًا في الأرض. في تلك الأيام**يخلص يهوذا، وتسكن أورشليم آمنة، وهذا ما تتسمى به: الرب برنا. لأنه هكذا قال الرب**: **لا ينقطع لداود إنسان يجلس على كرسي بيت إسرائيل**.** ) 

**في السبي**البابلي حُرم الشعب من اقامة ملكٍ لهم، أو وجود كهنة يشفعون فيهم في الهيكل ويقدمون**ذبائح وتقدمات باسمهم، فجاءت الوعود المسيانية تؤكد تمتعهم بملكٍ أبديٍ وكهنوتٍ**وتقدماتٍ أبديةٍ. تحقق الوعد بديمومه مُلك داود في شخص ابن داود (2صم16:7؛ 1مل4:2؛**مز4:89،29،36؛ لو32:1،33**). 

**يقدم إرميا النبي لمحات عن السيد المسيح الملك،**الذي يملك كغصن البر (25:23)، ويقدم نفسه لشعبه برًا منسوبًا لهم (6:23)، يملك إلى**الأبد**. 

4- ( **إشعياء 4: 2** ) : ( **فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ**يَكُونُ**غُصْنُ الرَّبِّ**بَهَاءً وَمَجْداً وَثَمَرُ**الأَرْضِ فَخْراً وَزِينَةً لِلنَّاجِينَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ**.** ) 
**في**الأصحاحات السابقة قدم لنا الوحي الإلهي صورة مؤلمة لما بلغه الإنسان من فساد**وانحلال بسبب الخطية حيث فقد الإنسان جماله وكرامته وأكله وشربه وزينته حتى حياته**ذاتها، وصار العلاج الوحيد هو مجيء المسيح "غصن الرب" ويُقصد بـ "ذلك اليوم" ملء**الزمان (غل 4: 4) الذي فيه تجسد ابن الله الوحيد الجنس، الذي دُعى "غصن الرب"، أو** "**الغصن" (إر 23: 5، 33: 15 ؛ زك 3: 8؛ 6: 12**). **5- ( **زكريا 3 : 8 ) : ( فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ**الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ لأَنَّهُمْ**رِجَالُ آيَةٍ**لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي**الْغُصْنِ**.) 

6- ( **زكريا 6 : 12 ) : ( وَقُلْ لَهُ: هَكَذَا قَالَ**رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: **هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ الْغُصْنُ اسْمُهُ**. **وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ**. ) *


----------



## abijayel (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



assarem قال:


> لم أر شيئا و لم تجيبوا عن أسئلتي و خاصة من ماي روك
> 1- من أين لك بالتمييز بين متعارف اليهود و غيرهم و أعني قولك أنهم يريدون بالناصري التحقير و جئتك من قاموس الكتاب المقدس بكلمة أخرى و هي اسم المسيحي نفسه.
> 2- ما علاقة التحقير بيدعى ناصريا؟
> 3- لماذا لم يُنَصَّ على النبوءة صريحة كبعض النبوءات؟
> ...


قلت لماذا لا تنزِّلون ما شرحتم فيما تعلق بالناصري على :"إنه مكتوب في الأنبياء : *ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله* ."يوحنا 6/45.لنر هل هناك من اطراد أو المسألة تتعلق بشيئ آخر.
ما المقصود ب: ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله ؟ إذا كان الناصري يُراد بها الغصن.و الحمد لله فهذه كتلك لم ترد فيها كلمة : لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي بل بالأنبياء.
في انتظار التخريج.


----------



## Tabitha (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

كلامك كله غريب زيك

خليك كده كلم في نفسك


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



assarem قال:


> سبحان الله عندما يتعلق الأمر بالرسل يكون الأمر مغايرا و مخالفا لاستعمال اليهود و قلت بعض الرسل يهود .فمن قال إن يسوع الناصري يراد بها التحقير خاصة و أن الملاك قال للمجدلية اكما دوّنها مرقس: الفصل: 16, الآية 6: فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ: ((لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ و القائل في الجملة الخامسة كما يأتي :"ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن."
> السؤال من قال إن اليهود يقصدون بها التحقير و التلاميذ غير ذلك؟





*+*


العزيز  assarem


ربما صعب عليك فهم ما قيل .. 

فإسمح لى و ليسمح لى الاخوة الاحباء بهذا التوضيح ..

ما معنى " *النبي الأُمي* " ؟؟ .. و عندما تُقال على رسول الإسلام .. هل يُقصد بها الإفتخار أم الإحتقار ؟؟؟!!!!! 

*هكذا يا عزيزى قالها الرُسل على المسيح تبارك إسمه .*

لقد كان التلاميد يبشرون بالقيامة .. و كان القبر فارغاً .. و كانوا يتحدون اليهود والرومان فى أن يثبتوا أن المسيح لم يقم من بين الأموات .. 

كان يجاهرون بقوة .. و بصلابة .. و بإفتخار 

فيقولوا .. يسوع الناصري .. 

أو يسوع الناصري المصلوب .. 

و ما أكثر الكلام الذى قيل عن المسيح تبارك إسمه من فم الرُسل الأطهار .. يبينوا فيه أن هذا الذى أهنتموه .. و جلدتموه .. و ضفرتم أكليل شوك له .. و بصقتم عليه .. و صلبتموه .. و مات ..
*قد قام ..*


أتعشم ان تكون قد فهمت 

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*أمثال 3
2  احفظ وصاياي فتحيا وشريعتي كحدقة عينك.
 3  اربطها على اصابعك اكتبها على لوح قلبك.

 عبرانيين10 :16
هذا هو العهد الذي اعهده معهم بعد تلك الايام يقول الرب اجعل نواميسي في قلوبهم واكتبها في اذهانهم

أشعياء 54 : 13
 وكل بنيك تلاميذ الرب وسلام بنيك كثيرا.*


*معنى كلمة مكتوب في الأنبياء :

ما كتبه الله بالأنبياء حرفياَ 

ما كتبه الله على قلوب الأنبياء

ما كتبه الله في أذهان الأنبياء

+++ لأن كل بنيك تلاميذ الرب (ذلك لأنهم أولاد الله) +++


فليس لمن لا يعرف الرب أن يمحّص أقوال الرب*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

+

معلش عزيزي 

مش فاهم أى شىء من مشاركتك الأخيرة .. 

يا ريت توضحلي أكتر 

بالمناسبة .. لا داعي للصياح  .. ممكن لو أمكن تصغر الخط حتى 4 .. و لا تقلق سنجيبك على كل تساؤلاتك ..
كل تحية لشخصك


----------



## abijayel (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> و لا تقلق سنجيبك على كل تساؤلاتك ..[/SIZE][/FONT]
> كل تحية لشخصك


 *أشكرك أيها الصديق "فداء" على أدبك الجم . أشكرك على وافر احترامك .*


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> معلش عزيزي
> 
> ...


 
الاخ بدأ يسأل نفس السؤال الاول الذي بدأ فيه الموضوع و الذي رددنا عليه في صفحات عديدة, لكن لا فائدة, يأتي و يكرر نفس السؤال الذي بدأ الموضوع فيه, نفسه بالحرف الواحد!

اذا كان انسان غير قادر على قرأة الردود و استيعابها, فلا اعرف لماذا يطرح شبهة اصلا!


----------



## assarem (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

ياrock هناك أدلة تؤكد أن بلدة الناصرة  لم تكن وجودة في زمن المسيح.أبدأ بالدليل النقلي الأول:
لم تُذْكَر  في العهد القديم . فما ردكم


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*assarem 
هناك أدلة تؤكد أن بلدة الناصرة لم تكن وجودة في زمن المسيح.أبدأ بالدليل النقلي الأول: لم تُذْكَر في العهد القديم . فما ردكم *

*أعتقد أن   assarem 

لم يقرأ المشاركة اللآتية:

أشعياء 9 : 1
*** ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم. ***

الناصره هي جزء من  أرض زبولون ...... شمال السامرة

فإذا ذُكر الكل تضمن الجزء اي (الناصرة)

أنظر الخريطة في نهاية الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## abijayel (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



fredyyy قال:


> *assarem
> هناك أدلة تؤكد أن بلدة الناصرة لم تكن وجودة في زمن المسيح.أبدأ بالدليل النقلي الأول: لم تُذْكَر في العهد القديم . فما ردكم *
> 
> *أعتقد أن   assarem
> ...


عجيب !!لما كانت الناصرة جزء من أرض زبولون .فلماذا لم ينسب يسوع إلى بلد منصوص عليه في العهد القديم و الجديد و نسب إلى بلدة لم تذكر في العهد القديم  و الأدهى أن النبوءة واردة في العهد الجديد و العهد القديم خلْوٌُ من اسم الناصرة.


> ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.


لما ذكرتم أرض زبولون و قلتم إنها الناصرة تلميحا لي ههنا ملحوظتان:
1**** لماذا لم اخترتم زبولون دون نفتالي وهما قد جاءا في سياق واحد فما المميز للواحدة عن الأخرى و أعني بصيغة التأنيث: "البلدة و الأرض" 
2**** ستكون النسبة بحسب ما قلتم " الزبولوني" و تبقى الصياغة " و يدعى زبولونيا."
و أختم بهذا السؤال :
***** لماذا ذكر في العهد القديم كثير من البلدات منصوصا عليها بالاسم و هي أقل شأنا من الناصرة التي كانت منشأ يسوع؟


----------



## abijayel (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> و أختم بهذا السؤال :
> ***** لماذا ذكر في العهد القديم كثير من البلدات منصوصا عليها بالاسم و هي أقل شأنا من الناصرة التي كانت منشأ يسوع؟


*تصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويب :​******* لماذا ذكر في العهد القديم كثير من البلدات منصوصا عليها بالاسم و هي أقل شأنا من الناصرة التي كانت منشأ يسوع؟ولم يُذكر فيه بالاسم الصريح البعيد عن التلميح اسم الناصرة*


----------



## abijayel (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

في موضع آخر كتب Anestas!a; بالحرف يقول :


Anestas!a قال:


> *
> 
> كلمة ناصري :
> أطلقت على السيد المسيح لأنه ينتمى إلى بلدة الناصرة تعبر عن المكان
> ...


*
ما بالكم  لم تذكروا ما له علاقة بهذه الكلمة هنا؟ و أن الناصري تعني العود أو القضيب و تعني المسخور منه !!!!!إلى غير ذلك مما ذكر سابقا.
سبحان الله لماذا الكيل بمكيالين؟
انظر إلى هذا الإقرار :


Anestas!a قال:



 

كلمة ناصري :
أطلقت على السيد المسيح لأنه ينتمى إلى بلدة الناصرة تعبر عن المكان 
وكلمة ناصرى :
كلمة تطلق على البشر الذين ولدوا أو عاشوا فى بلدة الناصرة أى أن الناصرين ينتمون إلى مكان أو منطقة أو بلدة "

أنقر للتوسيع...


العجيب في أمر القوم أنهم لا يجيبون عما يطرح عليهم و يقولون إنني أكرر !!*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> العزيز assarem
> ...




+

كتبت هذه المشاركة من قبل .. و يبدوا أن السائل لم يفهم معناها .. و مازال يعترض لمجرد أنه يريد ذلك ..

أولاً .. المشاركة المقتبسة بالاعلى تُفيد أن (( الرُسل )) - و ليس أنبياء العهد القديم - تُفيد أن الرُسل و التلاميذ قالوا عن المسيح أنه ناصرى .. إفتخاراً و تأكيداً لوجود المفهوم الخاطىء الذى كان سائداً عند اليهود أيام المسيح أن بلدة الناصرة .. مُحتقرة .. و منبوذة ..

فالتلاميذ و الرسل .. تعمدوا أن يقولوا فى بعض خطاباتهم .. يسوع الناصري .. أو يسوع الناصري المصلوب .. حتي يظهروا بالاكثر عظمة قيامته التى لم يستطيع اليهود إنكارها بالرغم من عدم إيمانهم بها 

أما أنبياء العهد القديم .. فقد تنبأوا كثيراً على هذا الغصن الرطب أنه سيصلب و يموت و يقوم ..

تنبأوا عن مدى كراهية اليهود له .. و مدى نبذهم له و لمدينته الناصرة ..

و كان سائداً فى أذهان اليهود أن الناصرة بلد مُحتقرة حتى أن نثنائيل فى بشارة معلمنا يوحنا  ( 1 : 46 ) قال : 

*[Q-BIBLE] «أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح؟» [/Q-BIBLE]*

و على هذا الأساس قال متى بالوحي المقدس  :

*[Q-BIBLE] لكي يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء: «إنه سيدعى ناصرياً». ( مت 2 : 23 )[/Q-BIBLE]*

فلماذا أيها الاحباء الالتفاف حول النص ؟! .. 

هذا الموضوع طال الحوار فيه .. بالرغم من أنه واضح تماماً و لا لبس فيه ..

تكررون الكلام مراراً .. و نحن نُجيب مراراً .. ما المشكلة أن تكون الإشارة رمزية ؟ .. 

لقد أوضحنا انها قد تكون (( الغصن )) و فى هذا المعنى سنجد آيات كثيرة تشير إلى ذلك فى العهد القديم .. 

و أوضحنا أنها قد تُشير إلى الإعتقاد السائد وقتها عن الناصرة .. و ما تنبأ به الإنبياء عن إحتقار اليهود للناصرة 

و قد تحدثنا فى هذه الشُبهة من قبل .. و إليك ردي عليها و الرابط أيضاً إن أردت العودة إلى ما قاله الاحباء فى هذا الشأن :​


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمة ..
> الاخ الحبيب .. انا لست عالماً .. و لكن سنجيب بنعمة المسيح فقط على السؤال الذى يشغل ذهن بعض الاخوة المسلمين وهو : أين ورد فى العهد القديم أن المسيا سيدعى ناصرياً .. حسب الآية الواردة فى ( مت 2 : 23 )
> ...


 
و الرابط : 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24004


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

لا اعرف الى متى هذا التكرار؟
كم مرة تحتاج ان نرد على هذه الشبهة لكي تفهم الرد؟


----------



## abijayel (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*لم تجيبوا عن السؤال :
من ذكر الناصرة من المفسرين و العلماء قبل القرن الثالث و منتصف الثاني ؟؟؟
و لماذا تخجل من الحق يا روك ألا تخجلون من أنفسكم.
صححوا الخطأ الا تقبلون الحق؟*



> الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
> ركن خاص للرد على الشبهات الوهمية الشيطانية, التي يذكرها المعترضين, و نحن نرد بالنعمة


 *هو خطا و لاشك فصححوه .المعترضون لأنه فاعل مرفوع بالواو و النون أنه جمع مذكر سالم .*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*لماذا تسأل عن الناصرة وأنت ليس لك علاقة بمن خرج من الناصرة

الله له الحق في تغيير أسماء البلاد 

كما كان له الحق في تغيير أسماء الأشخاص

فدعى يعقب .... إسرائيل (أمير الله)

ودعى سمعان ... بطرس

فهل من إعتراض على صلاحيات القدير*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*معزرة تصحيح إملاء 

فدعى يعقب .... إسرائيل (أمير الله)

فدعى يعقوب .... إسرائيل (أمير الله)*


----------



## abijayel (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



fredyyy قال:


> *لماذا تسأل عن الناصرة وأنت ليس لك علاقة بمن خرج من الناصرة
> 
> الله له الحق في تغيير أسماء البلاد
> 
> ...


 الا ترى معي أن الرب قد قال ليعقوب لا تدعى بعد باسم يعقوب و لكن تدعى إسرائيل و ناداه في رؤى الليل يعقوب يعقوب :999:
نرجع إلى الموضوع :لم تجيبوا عن السؤال :


> *من ذكر الناصرة من المفسرين و العلماء قبل القرن الثالث و منتصف الثاني ؟؟؟*


خاصة و أن هذا الاسم ك الناصرة لم يرد في العهد القديمو لا ذكره بولس و ننتظر ردكم.


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*الله له الحق في تغيير الأسماء 

هل تحاكم الله فيما يفعل *


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*الله له الحق في أن يُغيّر  abijayel 

من abijayel  الخاطي الشرير 

الى abijayel  القديس البار 

وليس لأحد أن يعترض*


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



fredyyy قال:


> *الله له الحق في أن يُغيّر  abijayel
> 
> من abijayel  الخاطي الشرير
> 
> ...


 لم يتغير شيء بقي الاسم على حاله:t33: 





> من abijayel  الخاطي الشرير
> 
> الى abijayel  القديس البار



و ما علاقة هذا باسم الناصرة .قد اتفق معك إذا تم تغيير اسم "الناصرة" إلى" دير النساك" أو" أم المغر " أو" نقل الزهور" .
لم تجب عن السؤال :





> *من ذكر الناصرة من المفسرين و العلماء قبل القرن الثالث و منتصف الثاني ؟؟؟ *


إذا لم تستطع فلا داعي للحشو .دع غيرك يجيب .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

يبدو ان الاخ الفاضل محب للجدال فقط ولم يقراء الردود السابقة من قبل المشرفين والاخوة الاعضاء المباركين وللمزيد يا عزيزى الفاضل 
العودة إلى الناصرة 
أوحي للقدّيس يوسف أن ينصرف إلى ناحية الجليل، فأتى وسكن في مدينة يُقال لها "ناصرة"، لكي يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء إنه سيّدعي ناصريًا. 
يُعلّق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا الحدث بقوله: [عاد يوسف إلى الناصرة، لكي يتجنب الخطر من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى لكي يبتهج بالسكنى في موطنه.]
ذهابه إلى الناصرة، وهي بلد ليست بذي قيمة أراد به أن يحطّم ما اتسم به اليهود من افتخارهم بنسبهم إلى أسباط معيّنة، أو من بلاد ذات شهرة. يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لأن الموضع كان قليل الأهمّية، بل بالأحرى ليس فقط الموضع وإنما كل منطقة الجليل. لهذا يقول الفرّيسيّون: "فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل" (يو 7: 52). إنه لم يخجل من أن يُدعى أنه من هناك، ليظهر أنه ليس بمحتاج إلى الأمور الخاصة بالبشر، وقد اختار تلاميذه من الجليل... ليتنا لا نستكبر بسبب سموّ مولدنا أو غنانا، بل بالأحرى نزدري بمن يفعل هكذا. ليتنا لا نشمئز من الفقر، بل نطلب غنى الأعمال الصالحة. لنهرب من الفقر الذي يجعل الناس أشرارًا، هذا الذي يجعل من الغِنى فقرًا (لو 16: 24)، إذ يطلب متوسّلاً بلجاجة من أجل قطرة ماء فلا يجد.] 
كلمة "ناصرة"، منها اشتقّت "نصارى" لقب المسيحيّين؛ وهي بالعبريّة Natzar وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناضر"، وقد سمّيَ السيّد المسيح في أكثر من نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن. فجاء في إشعياء النبي: "ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسّى، وينبت غصن من أصوله، ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوّة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب..." (إش 11: 1-2). وجاء في إرميا: "ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأُقيم لداود غصن برّ، فيملك ملك، وينجح، ويُجري حقًا وعدلاً في الأرض" (راجع إر 33: 15) وفي زكريا: "هأنذا آتي بعبدي الغصن" (زك 3: 8)، "هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت، ويبني هيكل الرب" (زك 6: 12)... هكذا كان اليهود يترقّبون في المسيّا أنه يُدعى "الغصن"... أي "ناصري".
فى هذا الرابط ستجد تفسير انجيل متى بالكامل ولاداعى للتكرار 
http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/matew.htm


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



fredyyy قال:


> *الله له الحق في تغيير الأسماء
> 
> هل تحاكم الله فيما يفعل *


تغيير ماذا يا

fredyyy ما الأصل و ما الذي تغير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنت تخرج عن صلب الموضوع

اما من غير فالبشر الا ترى  أن اسم الناصرة قبلا كان ساعير و غيرها من المسميات .
من الأفضل ان توجه عنايتك للمهم .و تجيب عن السؤال بدل أن تكرر .من ذكر 

الناصرة من المفسرين و العلماء قبل القرن الثالث و منتصف الثاني ؟؟؟  

و قلت إن مدينة كانت منشأ يسوع لخليق أن تذكر في المظان .و لم تذكر في

العهد القديم و أقصى ما بلغتموه أن قلتم إن المقصود بها ماورد في إشعياء 9/1 و

 لم تجيبوا عن سؤال مهم طرحته :

لماذا اكتفيتم باختيار زبولون دون نفتالي و ما هو المرجِّح لاختياركم ؟؟؟و لم 

تجيبوا .و قلتم إنني أكرر .أجيبوا و أنا أتنظر مع شكري الجزيل لكم.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> يبدو ان الاخ الفاضل محب للجدال فقط ولم يقراء الردود السابقة من قبل المشرفين والاخوة الاعضاء المباركين وللمزيد يا عزيزى الفاضل
> العودة إلى الناصرة
> أوحي للقدّيس يوسف أن ينصرف إلى ناحية الجليل، فأتى وسكن في مدينة يُقال لها "ناصرة"، لكي يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء إنه سيّدعي ناصريًا.
> يُعلّق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا الحدث بقوله: [عاد يوسف إلى الناصرة، لكي يتجنب الخطر من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى لكي يبتهج بالسكنى في موطنه.]
> ...



اخى الفاضل لماذا لم ارى لك تعقيب حول هذة المشاركة


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

سبحان الله .و الله إنك لم تجب عن السؤال .
لماذا لم تذكر الناصرة في العهد القديم و من ذكرها من المفسرين قبل منتصف القرن الثاني ممن عليه المدار و المعول.


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> اخى الفاضل لماذا لم ارى لك تعقيب حول هذة المشاركة


*تصويــــــــــــــــــــبان:*​1- أرى: الصواب أر لأنه مجزوم بلم و علامة الجزم حذف حرف العلة "ى"
2-تعقيبا هو الصواب و ليس تعقيب لأن تعقيبا مفعول به منصوب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

الاخ الفاضل 
ما هو الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصريين ؟


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

أجب عن السؤال و دون مماحكة لا تتهرب و إن شئت أن تناظر في النحو و الأصول اللغوية فتحنا بابا جديدا للمناظرة .لا تشغلني و القارئ الكريم الذي يهفو لقراءة ردكم عن الصواب .ايهما كلام الله 200 أم 245؟؟ جواب مختصر و مفيد يغني عن اللغو


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

اخى الحبيب 
قد طرحت عليك فى الحوار الثنائى سؤال ولكنك تحاول الهروب 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=407081#post407081


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*عن أي هروب تتحدث أنت طرحت الموضوع و لم تسال و أنا صوبت خطأك و سألت فمن المفروض أن يجيب أنت أم أنا ؟
يا رجل أنت الذي يتهرب راجع الصفحة جيدا و بيني و بينك القارئ من المتهرب .أجب عن سؤالي أولا .*


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*أرجو بعد هذا ألا تذكر شيئا من أمر المناظرة هنا فهو خاص بالجواب عن السؤال : أين ذكر في العهد القديم أن يسوع يدعى ناصريا .*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

الان امرك واضح وهو عجزك عن الرد وهروبك من السؤال المطروح 
وعجبى على العجز المحمدى


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> الان امرك واضح وهو عجزك عن الرد وهروبك من السؤال المطروح
> وعجبى على العجز المحمدى


*أنا لن أسبك أبدا لأسباب منها :
السب عندنا من السفهاء .و هو بضاعة من لا بضاعة له.أو من بضاعته مزجاة.
وبعض الرد عليك بالأسلوب نفسه يجعل التعجيل بالطرد كلمح البصر .و أنا أحب أن أناظرك فأجب عن السؤال فأنا أول من بدأ بطرح السؤال .*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> *أنا لن أسبك أبدا لأسباب منها :
> السب عندنا من السفهاء .*



هل انت واثق من ردك هذا


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> *أرجو بعد هذا ألا تذكر شيئا من أمر المناظرة هنا فهو خاص بالجواب عن السؤال : أين ذكر في العهد القديم أن يسوع يدعى ناصريا .*


 لا تماحك يا رجل .أظهر شجاعتك هل أنت خائف ؟؟؟ أجب و ما فيه عيب أن تجب وطرحت عليك سؤالا مقاليا يمكنك من الكتابة و لم أخيرك بين نعم أو لا .لا تتعب نفسك :heat: وقل ما تجيد .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

قوانين الحوارات الثنائية (مهم) 

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.
نظرنا للنجاح الكبير الذي شهدناه في قسم الحوارات الثنائية لذلك قررنا ان نبذل بعض الجهود في هذا القسم لاعطاء القارئ احلى و ابرك صورة للمحاورات بدون اساءة لايمان اي شخص, لكن محاورين لاظهار الحق الذي يحرر
يرجي من كل محاور ان يراعي هذه القوانين قبل بدأه للمحاورة:
المحاورة التي تطرح يجب ان تكون بموافقة سابقة من قبل الطرفين و ان يعلم المشرف او المدير العام برسالة خاصة بالموضوع (اذا كانت المحاورة بين عضويين عاديين) لكي يتابع الموضوع و يضمن صلاحيات كلا الطرفين بالمحاورة دون تدخل اي عضو اخر
ان يحدد ما هو موضوع الحوار بشكل دقيق و بسيط لكي لا يخرج اي طرف عن جوهر المحاورة
ان يكون اسم الموضوع دالا على هدف الحوار و وجهته
فترة الرد و تحضيره يجب ان لا تزييد عن الاسبوعين, و ان زادت ستكون الادارة في متابعة الموضوع, و اذا لم يرد اي طرف ستقوم الادارة بأعطاء تنبيه و تذكير, و اذا لم يرد الطرف الاخر, تغلق المحاورة على حالها
اعتماد التفاسير من كلا طرفين هو واجب و حجة على المحاور, فلا يحق لاي طرف محاور ان يفسر بحسب مزاجه, بل وجب الاعتماد و الرجوع الى التفاسير المعتمدة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=58


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*طيب أبلغ أصحابك و أجب عن السؤال :
ما هو المعيار للقول إن كلاما ما كلام الله؟*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> قوانين الحوارات الثنائية (مهم)
> 
> 
> ان يحدد ما هو موضوع الحوار بشكل دقيق و بسيط لكي لا يخرج اي طرف عن جوهر المحاورة
> ...



عزيزى الفاضل 
الرجاء ان نتبع سويا قوانين المنتدى والحوار


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> عزيزى الفاضل
> الرجاء ان نتبع سويا قوانين المنتدى والحوار


 *طيب قبلت أل أخرج عن صلب الموضوع و الابتعاد عن السِّباب و نُنْجح الحوار إن شاء الله .*


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> *طيب قبلت ألا أخرج عن صلب الموضوع و الابتعاد عن السِّباب و نُنْجح الحوار إن شاء الله .*


عفوا عن زلل


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> *أرجو بعد هذا ألا تذكر شيئا من أمر المناظرة هنا فهو خاص بالجواب عن السؤال : أين ذكر في العهد القديم أن يسوع يدعى ناصريا .*


ألا تفهم ؟
هذا خاص بالجواب عن سؤال و أنت قد عرضت علي المناظرة وقبلت فلا تشوش علينا هنا و العجب من المسؤولين كيف لم يتدخلوا و يمسحوا ما كتب هنا من اللغو .


----------



## Tabitha (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

بطلب من إخواتي أن يتركوا هذا المهذار يكلم نفسه ،،

لغاية ما يتخلى عن طريقته العقيمة بالحوار ،،


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

لقد صدق هذا الوصف على أثناسيوس و أزيد كلمة أخرى إلى المهذار و هي : الهذرام :budo:.و انت يا :Anestas!a كن حليما و هات الجواب . من من المفسرين و المؤرخين ذكر الناصرة و لماذا لم تذكر في العهد القديم تصريحا لا تلميحا.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> لقد صدق هذا الوصف على أثناسيوس و أزيد كلمة أخرى إلى المهذار و هي : الهذرام :budo:.QUOTE]
> 
> اشكر محبتك واشكرك على هذة البركة وعلى اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار ويؤسفنى اننى تناقشت مع امثالك لانك فقط مجرد مجادل وليس بباحث ويبدو انا عقل الطفل افضل من .............


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> abijayel قال:
> 
> 
> > لقد صدق هذا الوصف على أثناسيوس و أزيد كلمة أخرى إلى المهذار و هي : الهذرام :budo:.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> اثناسيوس الرسول قال:
> 
> 
> > لن تستفزني .و الحمد لله الذي أظهر عجزك قدام مسلم. و سيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون.مجادل بل قل مناظر فأنت الذي دعوتني للمناظرة .و قبلت تحديك لي و لكنك عجزت .الله أكبر و لله الحمد .
> ...


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



Anestas!a قال:


> abijayel قال:
> 
> 
> > *عارف العبيط اللي جابولو طبله*
> ...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> اثناسيوس الرسول قال:
> 
> 
> > لن تستفزني .و الحمد لله الذي أظهر عجزك قدام مسلم. و سيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون.مجادل بل قل مناظر فأنت الذي دعوتني للمناظرة .و قبلت تحديك لي و لكنك عجزت .الله أكبر و لله الحمد .
> ...


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

سأجيبك برد مقتضب :
الله اسم يدل على المسمى لأنه في اللغة العربية لا مثنى له من جنس الكلمة و لا جمع و لا مؤنث .و هو الذي سمى به يبحانه و تعالى نفسه أما ربك الذي تعبده فالناس هم الذين سموه و اقرأ معي إن شئت لوقا1/20و21:" إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: ((يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ ، لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً *وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ *
*في الفرنسية DIEUجاءت من كلمةZEUSو هو الوثن المعروف ابن كرونوس و ريا و زوج هيرا.و مؤنث DIEU هو Déesse .وفي الإنجليزية ف: GOD هو إله روح الغابات عند القوم .
باختصار شديد :*قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤا أحد.
*اصرف القول إلى المقصود و أجب عن السؤال دون تهرب و إلا دع أسمك و رقمك السري لمن يتابع بدلا منك باسمك.*


----------



## استفانوس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*إن التشابه بين هذه النصوص الثلاثة لافت 
 ففعل
 "دعا" يوحّد بينها توحيداً عميقاً
يبدأ مع مفعول به  فيدلّ بالتسميات الثلاث 
(يسوع، ابن، ناصري) على المضمون الكرستولوجي الغنيّ.
أما بالنسبة إلى الوحدة الأدبية واللاهوتية في هذه التربتيكا 
(المثلّث، ثلاثة مقاطع) 
التي تشكّل 
"النسبة" (1: 1- 17) مقدّمة ساطعة لها
فتدلّ المقطوعتان (2: 1- 12، 2: 16- 18) 
على اختلافات عميقة 
(مثلاً غياب يوسف، غياب ملاك الرب)
ولكن هناك تقاربات واضحة تجعل الواحدة مكمّلة للأخرى
إن آ 16 تشكّل بوضوح ولي آ 12
وتتجاوب آ 7 مع آ 16
إن مقتل الأطفال هو امتداد لزيارة المجوس
في حركة مت التدوينية كان العنصران موحّدين 
لا الأصل ثم فُصلا وترتّبا قبل الهرب إلى مصر وبعده.
قد يكون الانجيلي كوّن كتلة هذين الفصلين (مت 1- 2) 
انطلاقاً من وحدتين أدبيتين تكوّنتا في مدرسته:
 من جهة مقطوعة المجوس مع ما يتبعها (مقتل الأطفال)
ومن جهة ثانية التربتيكا التي تفحّصناها مع مقدّمتها الاحتفالية 
التي هي "نسبة" يسوع. كان هدف 1: 1- 17 أن يثبت هويّة يسوع الشرعيّة:
 "يسوع المسيح هو ابن داود  وابن ابراهيم" (1: 1).
 ويوسف هو رجل مريم  التي منها وُلد يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح (1: 16).
حينئذ لا تكون المقطوعات الثلاث 
(1: 18- 25؛ 2: 13- 15؛ 2: 19- 23) إلا توضيحاً ساطعاً لآخر كلمات "النسبة": 
"يسوع الذي يُدعى المسيح". 
وجب على الانجيلي أن يحدّد من هو في الحقيقة يسوع هذا الذي يعترف به المسيحيون على أنه المسيح
أي ذاك الذي كانت مهمّته بأن يتمّ الكتب المقدسة. إنه حقاً مخلّص جميع البشر. (يسوع عمانوئيل
 الله معنا، 1: 23، 25. يتمّ تك 12: 3؛ 22: 18)
 وهو أيضاً الابن (ابن داود الذي وُلد في بيت لحم
 وابن الله، 2: 15. يتمّ 2 صم 7: 12- 16)
ولكن يبقى أنه يسوع الناصري (2: 23)
*


----------



## abijayel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*هل هذا هو الرد؟
قل لي على ذكر المقاطع الناصرة مؤنث ناصر فما النسبة إلى الاثنين : النسبة إلى ناصرة و النسبة إلى ناصر و هو الجبل المعروف في الناصرة؟؟؟؟؟
لم تذكر من المؤرخين من ذكر الناصرة في تفسيره وقلنا من علماء القرن الثاني و ما قبله.*


----------



## Tabitha (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> سأجيبك برد مقتضب :
> الله اسم يدل على المسمى لأنه في اللغة العربية لا مثنى له من جنس الكلمة و لا جمع و لا مؤنث .و هو الذي سمى به يبحانه و تعالى نفسه أما ربك الذي تعبده فالناس هم الذين سموه
> B][/COLOR][/SIZE]




منهى الجهل ،،
كلمة يسوع في العبرية = تعني الله مخلص. 
مش الكلام الغريب اللي انت جايبه!!



abijayel قال:


> و اقرأ معي إن شئت *لوقا1/20و21:*" إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: ((يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ ، لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً *وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ *.
> B][/COLOR][/SIZE]



انت بقول لوقا 1 : 20 ، 21 
برجاء تصحيح معلوماتك قبل نسخها ولصقها هنا ،، الشاهد خاظئ يا أستاذ

وتفضل باقي النصوص بالشواهد الصحيحة ،، ايها المدلس ،،

[Q-BIBLE]لوقا 1 ;
 28 فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء* 29 فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية* 30 فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله* 31 و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا* و تسمينه يسوع* 32 هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى* و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه* 33 و يملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد *و لا يكون لملكه نهاية** 34 فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا و انا لست اعرف رجلا* 35 فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك *فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله** [/Q-BIBLE] 





> يَسُوعَ
> في الفرنسية DIEUجاءت من كلمةZEUSو هو الوثن المعروف ابن كرونوس و ريا و زوج هيرا.و مؤنث DIEU هو Déesse .وفي الإنجليزية ف: GOD هو إله روح الغابات عند القوم .



يسوع معناها = GOD بالانجليزية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا تعليق مني ،، سوف اتركها بدون تعليق لتكون نكته ،،

منهى الجهل ،، فعلا مش عارفة اقول ايه!!


----------



## استفانوس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*اخي الفاضل
انت ان اين تريد الوصول 
هل انت فقط تريدنسخ ماتقرأ 
وضح لي ماذا تريد لكي اجيبك بعون الله*


----------



## fredyyy (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*نكرر ونقول (التكرار يثبت الأفكار)

أمثال 3
2 احفظ وصاياي فتحيا وشريعتي كحدقة عينك.
3 اربطها على اصابعك اكتبها على لوح قلبك.

عبرانيين10 :16
هذا هو العهد الذي اعهده معهم بعد تلك الايام يقول الرب اجعل نواميسي في قلوبهم واكتبها في اذهانهم

أشعياء 54 : 13
وكل بنيك تلاميذ الرب وسلام بنيك كثيرا.

معنى كلمة مكتوب في الأنبياء :

ما كتبه الله بالأنبياء حرفياَ 

ما كتبه الله على قلوب الأنبياء

ما كتبه الله في أذهان الأنبياء

+++ لأن كل بنيك تلاميذ الرب (ذلك لأنهم أولاد الله) +++

أشعياء 9 : 1
*** ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم. ***

الناصره هي جزء من أرض زبولون ...... شمال السامرة

فإذا ذُكر الكل تضمن الجزء اي (الناصرة)

أنظر الخريطة في نهاية الكتاب المقدس

فليس لمن لا يعرف الرب أن يمحّص أقوال الرب *


----------



## assarem (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

ما قولكم في هذه الاسباب؟


1- الناصرة لم تذكر ولا حتى مرة واحدة في العهد القديم بالكامل , حتى أنه في سفر يشوع الإصحاحين 18 , 19 حيث يحصي كل مدن و قرى فلسطين بشكل ملفت و مفصل. لم تذكر مدينة الناصرة مما يعني عدم وجودها على أرض فلسطين , وبالذات في الفقرات التالية حيث وصف دقيق للإقليم التي كان ينبغي أن تتواجد فيه الناصرة ,

يشوع 19 
10 وطلعت القرعة الثالثة لبني زبولون حسب عشائرهم.وكان تخم نصيبهم الى ساريد 11 وصعد تخمهم نحو الغرب ومرعلة ووصل الى دبّاشة ووصل الى الوادي الذي مقابل يقنعام 12 ودار من ساريد شرقا نحو شروق الشمس على تخم كسلوت تابور وخرج الى الدبرة وصعد الى يافيع 13 ومن هناك عبر شرقا نحو الشروق الى جتّ حافر الى عتّ قاصين وخرج الى رمّون وامتد الى نيعة. 14 ودار بها التخم شمالا الى حناتون وكانت مخارجه عند وادي يفتحئيل 15 وقطّة ونهلال وشمرون ويدالة وبيت لحم.اثنتا عشرة مدينة مع ضياعها. 16 هذا هو نصيب بني زبولون حسب عشائرهم.هذه المدن مع ضياعها


2- كتاب التلمود مصدر اليهود المقدس قام بذكر أسماء 63 بلدة جليلية , لم يكن منها مدينة الناصرة ولا حتى كتب أحبار اليهود الأولى ذكرت المدينةو لا المؤرح يوسيفوس و لا الفيلسوف فيلون السكندري.


3- بولس لا يعرف أي شيء عن الناصرة و لم يذكرها ولا مرة , مع أنه ذكر كلمة "يسوع" 221 لم يذكر ولا مرة واحدة "يسوع الناصري" 

4- لا يوجد أي مؤرخ أو عالم جغرافيا ذكر المدينة, وكان أول ذكر لها في كتابات بداية القرن الرابع الميلادي .
في انتظار الرد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

الناصرة: 
اسم عبري ربما كان معناه ((القضيب)) او ((الحارسة)) او ((المحروسة)) او ((المحبوسة)). ذكرت الناصرة في مت 2: 23 و لو 1: 26، وهي مدينة في الجليل (مر 1: 9)، أي في الجزء الشمالي من فلسطين. وهي تقوم على جبل مرتفع (لو 4: 29)، ويرى منها جبل الشيخ والكرمل وطابور ومرج ابن عامر، وتبعد اربعة عشر ميلاً الى الغرب من بحيرة طبريا، وتسعة عشر ميلاً شرقي عكا، وستة وثمانين ميلاً الى الشمال من القدس، وكانت على الحافة الشمالية من مرج بن عامر وهي ذات حجارة بيضاء، وتحيط بها كروم التين والعنب والزيتون. ولم تكن الناصرة ذات اهمية في الازمنة القديمة، لذلك لم يرد لها أي ذكر في العهد القديم، ولا كتب يوسيفوس ولا الوثائق المصرية والاشورية والحثية والارامية والفينيقية السابقة للميلاد. واول ما ذكرت في الانجيل. وكانت حتى ذلك الحين محتقرة (يو 1: 46). وقد ذكرها العهد الجديد تسعاً وعشرين مرة. فقد كان مسقط رأس يوسف ومريم (لو 2: 39). وفيها ظهر الملاك لمريم ليبشرها بأن ستكون ام المسيح (لو 1: 26). واليها عادت مريم مع خطيبها من مصر (مت 2: 23). وفيها نشأ المسيح وترعرع (لو 4: 16) وصرف القسم الاكبر من الثلاثين السنة الاولى من حياته (لو 3: 23 ومر 1: 9). ولذلك لقب يسوع الناصري، نسبة اليها (مت 21: 11 ومر 1: 24) وذلك ايضاً لقب تلاميذه بالناصرين. وكان بسوع ينمو فيها بالحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس 0لة 2: 52). ولكنه ما ان بدأ رسالته حتى رفضه اهلها مرتين (لو 4: 28-31 ومت 4: 13 و 13: 54-58 ومر 6:1-6).
وتشتهر الناصرة بانها اكبر مدن منطقة الجليل، وفيها عدد كبير من الاديرة والكنائس. واشهر ما فيها دير الفرانسسكان. وفيها ايضاً عدة مواقع تاريخية، منها العين الني كانت العدراء تترد عليها، والموضع الذي فيه اتتها البشارة، وتسمى اليوم كنيسة البشارة، وبالقرب منها، على حافة الجبل المطل على مرج بن عامر، وقرب الكنيسة المارونية، الموضع الذي عنده ارد اهل الناصرة ان يطرحوا يسوع الى اسفل. 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-002-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/Kamous-Al-Engeel-index.htm
قاموس الكتاب المقدس


----------



## assarem (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

لم تلامس ما كتبت لا من قريب و لامن بعيد أنت في واد و المطروح عليك في آخر.





> ما قولكم في هذه الاسباب؟
> 
> 
> 1- الناصرة لم تذكر ولا حتى مرة واحدة في العهد القديم بالكامل , حتى أنه في سفر يشوع الإصحاحين 18 , 19 حيث يحصي كل مدن و قرى فلسطين بشكل ملفت و مفصل. لم تذكر مدينة الناصرة مما يعني عدم وجودها على أرض فلسطين , وبالذات في الفقرات التالية حيث وصف دقيق للإقليم التي كان ينبغي أن تتواجد فيه الناصرة ,
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

من الاخر ياللي اسمك انس ،،

انت عايز توصل لايه ؟

تحذير لأخر مرة ،،

وحلوة اوي حكاية انك تدخل المنتدى بكذا اسم ،، عشان تبقى جاهز لما تاخد مخالفات وتتطرد ،
عشان تعرف تدخل تاني


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



abijayel قال:


> أنا من الناس المدمنين على قراءة الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس كله .و أنا اقرأ متى 2/23 "يدعى ناصريا" يعني المسيح .فأحببت أن اسأل أين في العهد القديم ذكر ذلك يعني ايتم ما قيل بالانبياء غنه يدعى ناصريا.؟



اخى الحبيب 
النص الصحيح للاية هو واتى وسكن فى مدينة يقال لها ناصرة لكى يتم ما قيل بالانبياء انة سيدعى ناصريا 
(1) لم يخص البشير متى بالذكر نبيا بعينة فى 1-22 و2-15و17 بل قال بالانبياء بصيغة الجمع وقال العلامة ايرونيموس نقل متى البشير اقوال الانبياء بالمعنى فقط فان كلمة الناصرى تفيد الاحتقار وكان الاسرائيليون يزدرون بالجليليين عموما وبالناصريين خصوصا فلفظة ناصرى هى كلمة احتقار تطلق على الدنىء وكان اليهود يسمون اللص الشقى ابن ناصر واستعمل مؤرخو اليهود هذة اللفظة فى المسيح فقال المورخ اليهودى ابار بينال ان القرن الصغير ( دانيال 7-8 ) هو ابن ناصر يعنى يسوع الناصرى وكثيرا ما يطلق على اليهود واعداء المسيحين لفظة ناصرى على المسيح ازدراء بة وتهمكا علية فكانت اقامتة فى الناصرة من اسباب ازدراء اهل وطنة بة ورفضهم اياة فلما قال فيلبس لنثنائيل وجدنا الذى كتب عنة موسى فى الناموس والانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذى من الناصرة قال لة نثنائيل امن الناصرة يمكن ان يكون شىء صالح ؟ ( يوحنا 1-46) ولما دفع نيقوديموس احد ائمة اليهود عن يسوع قال لة اعضاء مجلس الامة فتش وانظر انة لم يقم نبى من الجليل ( يوحنا 7-52) وبما ان الانبياء تنباؤا فى محال كثيرة ( مزمور 22و مزمور 59 واشعياء 52 و 53 وزكريا 11-12 و13 ) ان المسيا يحتقر ويرفض ويزدرى بة كانت نبواتهم هذة بمثابة قولهم انة ناصرى وعلى هذا لما قام المسيح فى الناصرة قال ان نبوات الانبياء قد تحققت ( لوقا 4-21) فكما ان النسب يكون للشرف كذلك للضعة بالنسبة الى رفعة او ضعة البلاد التى ينسب اليها الانسان وقولنا ناصرى هو بمنزلة محتقر كعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة لة ولا جمال ( اشعياء 53-2) 
(2) ويجوز ان متى نقل اقوال الانبياء بالمعنى وقولة ناصرى من جوامع الكلام يشتمل على معان كثيرة جدا لاتقوم مقامها الالفاظ الكثيرة والنقل بالمعنى جائز كما قرروة فى اصوال الفقة فيجوز نقل الاحاديث بطرق كثيرة فيجوز ( ا) ان يروى الحديث بلفظة ( ب ) يجوز ان يروى بغير لفظة ( ج ) يحذف الراوى بعض لفظ الخبر (د) ان يزيد الراوى على ما سمعة ( ه) ان يحتمل الخبر معنيين متنافيين فاقتصر الراوى على احدهما ( و ) ان يكون الخبر ظاهرا فى شىء فيحملة الراوى على غير ظاهرة اما بصرف اللفظ عن حقيقتة الى مجازو او بان يصرفة عن الوجوب الى الندب او من التحريم الى الكراهة فالبشير متى يا عزيزى الفاضل نقل بالمعنى اقوال الانبياء وهو جائز فيتضح مما تقدم 
( 1 ) ان الانبياء تنباؤا عن المسيح بانة محتقر ويرذل وهو مثل قولة ناصرى 
( 2 ) لا نتعجب من اليهود اذا انكروا النبوات عن المسيح فانهم لا يؤمنون بة وهم الذين قتلوا انبياءهم ورجموهم 
( 3 ) نقل متى اقوال الانبياء بالمعنى 

 مستعدون دائماً لمجاوبة كل مَنْ يسألنا عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا بوداعة وخوف (1بط 3: 15 ).


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*صدق الكتاب حين قال :

2كو 4:4 
 الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.

ليس عيب أن يكون شخص أعمي الذهن

لكن العيب وكل العيب أن يصر الأعمى على عماه

(( ليس من الخطأ أن تفعل الخطأ ولكن قمّة الخطأ أن تُصر غلى فعل الخطأ ))

+++ أذا كانت الشمس مشرقة وأنت لا تراها

هذ اليس عيباَ في نورها ... 

لكن عيباَ في ذلك الذي يصر على غلق عينيه +++

هذا الكلام للذي عنه عقل فقط ويستطيع أن يفكر*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

انصرف السيّد المسيح إلى الجليل. لقد ترك الناصرة وأتى وسكن في كفرناحوم، التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم: "لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل. أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم، طريق البحر عبر الأردن، جليل الأمم. الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نورًا عظيمًا، والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم نور" [14-16]. 
منطقة "الجليل" عبارة عن دائرة تضم عشرين مدينة أهداها سليمان إلى حيرام ملك صور، وكان اليهود فيها قليلي العدد، أكثر سكانها من الفينيقيّين واليونان والعرب، ولهذا سُمّيت "جليل الأمم". كان حال سكان هذه المنطقة قد بلغ أردأ ما يكون، فجاء السيّد المسيح، معلّم البشريّة وشمس البرّ ليضيء على الجالسين في الظلمة (إش 9: 1-2). 
أما منطقة كفرناحوم التي تعني "المعزّي" فتعتبر من أهم مناطق الجليل، وهي قلعة رومانيّة بها حامية من قواد الرومان. 
اخى الحبيب 
رجاء راجع تفسير انجيل متى 
http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/matew.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : 
(1)لم يخصّ البشير متّى بالذكر نبياً بعينه هنا كما لم يقل ( بالنبي ) بالمفرد بل بصيغة الجمع وهذا من دقة وحي الله تعالى فنبوة ( المسيح الناصري ) جاءت العديد من المرات في العهد القديم في كتب العديد من الأنبياء وسنفصّل بيانها بإذنه تعالى الآن 

(2) معنى كلمة ناصري : وهي بالعبريّة كما يقر علماء اللغة נצר Nêtzer وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناصر"، وقد سمّيَ السيّد المسيح في أكثر من نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن. 

(3) دُعي السيد المسيح بالغصن للسببين التاليين: 
ا. لأن الغصن مرتبط بالأصل، فمع أنه رب داود لكنه من نسله، مرتبط به حسب الجسد.
ب. صار بالحقيقة إنسانًا ينمو كالغصن.

وأُستخدم هذا اللقب "الغصن" في مجتمع قمران ليشير إلى المسيا الملك . وقد أُدخل إلى الصلاة اليهودية التي تُدعى Esreh Shemoneh (الثمانية عشر بركة):
[ليبرز غصن داود عبدك سريعًا، وليتمجد قرنه بخلاصك .]

(4) دُعي السيد المسيح غصنًا العديد من المرات في العهد القديم في مختلف كتب الأنبياء ( غصن - נצר - Nêtzer ) وهذا يؤكد دقة الوحي في قوله على فم متى البشير ( في الأنبياء ) 

1- ( إشعياء 1:11 ) : ( وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ נצר - Nêtzer مِنْ أُصُولِهِ ) والكلام هنا في الوحي المقدس عن رب العزة المسيح الذي خرج من ذرية يسى أبو داود ، فجملة هذا الجزء من كلمة الله تعالى الموحى بها لنبيه إشعياء الكريم تتحدث عن الخلاص المستقبلي الذي سيهبه الله على يد هذا الغصن الخارج من نسل داود وكيف سيحل عليه روح الرب وما هي نتائج بشارته ودعوته .

2- ( إرميا 23 : 5 ) : ( هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. ) 
يتحدث عن الملك الذي طالما ترقبه رجال اللَّه في العهد القديم، المسيا، ابن داود! يتحدث إرميا النبي هنا عن شخص الملك وسماته ودوره واسمه. قوله: "ها أيام تأتي" تعبير شائع لا يعني تحديد زمنٍ معين، إنما هو تعبير يشد الإنتباه إلى إعلان له قدسيته وأهميته (32:7، 25:9، 31:31 )

3- ( أرميا 33 : 14- 17 ) : ( ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأقيم الكلمة الصالحة التي تكلمت بها إلى بيت إسرائيل وإلى بيت يهوذا. في تلك الأيام وفي ذلك الزمان أنبت لداود غصن البر، فيجري عدلاً وبرًا في الأرض. في تلك الأيام يخلص يهوذا، وتسكن أورشليم آمنة، وهذا ما تتسمى به: الرب برنا. لأنه هكذا قال الرب: لا ينقطع لداود إنسان يجلس على كرسي بيت إسرائيل. ) 

في السبي البابلي حُرم الشعب من اقامة ملكٍ لهم، أو وجود كهنة يشفعون فيهم في الهيكل ويقدمون ذبائح وتقدمات باسمهم، فجاءت الوعود المسيانية تؤكد تمتعهم بملكٍ أبديٍ وكهنوتٍ وتقدماتٍ أبديةٍ. تحقق الوعد بديمومه مُلك داود في شخص ابن داود (2صم16:7؛ 1مل4:2؛ مز4:89،29،36؛ لو32:1،33). 

يقدم إرميا النبي لمحات عن السيد المسيح الملك، الذي يملك كغصن البر (25:23)، ويقدم نفسه لشعبه برًا منسوبًا لهم (6:23)، يملك إلى الأبد. 

4- ( إشعياء 4: 2 ) : ( فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ غُصْنُ الرَّبِّ بَهَاءً وَمَجْداً وَثَمَرُ الأَرْضِ فَخْراً وَزِينَةً لِلنَّاجِينَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ. ) 
في الأصحاحات السابقة قدم لنا الوحي الإلهي صورة مؤلمة لما بلغه الإنسان من فساد وانحلال بسبب الخطية حيث فقد الإنسان جماله وكرامته وأكله وشربه وزينته حتى حياته ذاتها، وصار العلاج الوحيد هو مجيء المسيح "غصن الرب" ويُقصد بـ "ذلك اليوم" ملء الزمان (غل 4: 4) الذي فيه تجسد ابن الله الوحيد الجنس، الذي دُعى "غصن الرب"، أو "الغصن" (إر 23: 5، 33: 15 ؛ زك 3: 8؛ 6: 12). 

5- ( زكريا 3 : 8 ) : ( فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ لأَنَّهُمْ رِجَالُ آيَةٍ لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي الْغُصْنِ.) 

6- ( زكريا 6 : 12 ) : ( وَقُلْ لَهُ: هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ الْغُصْنُ اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ. ) 

فالناصرة وهي وطنهم السابق (لو 4:2)، وبسبب ذهاب المسيح إلى الناصرة لأول مرَّة أخذ لقب “ناصري”. وكانت النبوات قد أشارت إلى ذلك، على أساس أن تكون هذه التسمية نوعاً من الاحتقار، لأن الناصرة كانت مدينة حقيرة خاملة وبالتالي سكانها أيضاً (راجع يو 46:1). وحتى تلاميذ المسيح احتُقروا بسبب تبعيتهم للناصري (أع 5:24). كلمة “غصن” “Netzer” الذي يخرج من أسفل الساق ولا يُثمر بسهولة. وكلمة Netzer بالعبرية تحقيراً لطبيعة الغصن وتُنطق “نَصر” والصفة منها “ناصري”، وقد شاع هذا اللقب حتى اليوم. فالذي يقبل الإيمان بالمسيح ويعتمد يُعتبر أنه “تنصَّر”، والمعنى الأصلي أنه صار تابعاً للمسيح الناصري


----------



## abijayel (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



My Rock قال:


> , وقال العلامة إيرونيموس: نقل متى البشير أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى فقط , فإن كلمة الناصري تفيد الاحتقار، وكان الإسرائيليون يزدرون بالجليليين عموماً وبالناصريين خصوصاً, فلفظة ناصري هي كلمة احتقار تُطلق على الدنيء، وكان اليهود يسمّون اللص الشقي ابن ناصر , واستعمل مؤرخو اليهود هذه اللفظة في المسيح، فقال المؤرخ اليهودي آبار بينال إن القرن الصغير (دانيال 7: 8) هو ابن ناصر، يعني يسوع الناصري, وكثيراً ما يطلق اليهود وأعداء المسيحيين لفظة ناصري على المسيح ازدراءً به وتهكماً عليه، فكانت إقامته في الناصرة من أسباب ازدراء أهل وطنه به ورفضهم إياه[/RIGHT]



يا : Rock قلت إن الناصري تفيد الاحتقار وتطلق على الدنيء بحسب ما اقتبسته من قول :إيرونيموس.لكن دعنا نرى ماذا يقول كتابك المقدس:

[Q-BIBLE]فَأَجَبْتُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ لِي:* أَنَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ *الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. [/Q-BIBLE]هل يعقل ان يعترف ربكم و يقول أنا يسوع الناصري وهو يعلم انها تطلق على الدنيء ويراد بها التحقير؟ إنه الاعتراف بها والإقرار إذن.


----------



## abijayel (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*



fredyyy قال:


> *أشعياء 9 : 1
> ***  ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم. ****
> 
> *الناصره هي أرض زبولون ...... شمال السامرة
> ...


 لا يدري fredyyy وهو يكتب هذا الجواب أنه يتناقض مع نفسه و مع الكتاب المقدس كيف؟
لما قال :





> ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.


فإنه نسي أن يكتب من البداية و يقول:[Q-BIBLE]*12وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ ، انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. 13 وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ ،14لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ :15((أَرْضُ زَبُولُونَ ،وَأَرْضُ نَفْتَالِيمَ ، طَرِيقُ الْبَحْرِ ، عَبْرُ الأُرْدُنِّ ، جَلِيلُ الأُمَمِ .16الشَّعْبُ الْجَالِسُ فِي ظُلْمَةٍ أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً ،وَالْجَالِسُونَ فِي كُورَةِ الْمَوْتِ وَظِلاَلِهِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ)). *[/Q-BIBLE]
نستفيد ما يلي:​**** يسوع ترك الناصرة .

**** يسوع لما ترك الناصرة سكن كفرناحوم.

**** النبوءة التي جاء بها fredyyy و أعني إشعياء9/1 هي في ترك الناصرة وسكنى كفرناحوم.
و لاحظ أن النص في متى 2/23 قال: ليتم ما قيل بالأنبياء.والنص الذي جاء به fredyyy منصوص على مصدر النبوءة و قائلها - اشعياء9/1 -


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*abijayel
هل يعقل ان يعترف ربكم و يقول أنا يسوع الناصري وهو يعلم انها تطلق على الدنيء ويراد بها التحقير؟ إنه الاعتراف بها والإقرار إذن.*

*لقد جاء المسيح بكل عظمته ليسكن في البلاد المحتقرة

فتكتسب تلك البلاد مجداً وكرامة  من ذلك المجيد والكريم الذي سكن فيها
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا يدري fredyyy وهو يكتب هذا الجواب أنه يتناقض مع نفسه و مع الكتاب المقدس كيف؟*

*لا يوجد تناقد مع النفس ... ولا تناقد في الكتاب المقدس

لكنك تريد أن تكذب الله وتُصدق نفسك 

كل محاولاتك لتكذيب الكتاب المقدس فاشلة 

رو 3:4 
حاشا.بل ليكن الله صادقا وكل انسان كاذبا..... *


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مجرد سؤال .*

*عزيزي /  abijayel

لقد أدخلت رأسك في جرة إسمها (الناصرة ومشتقاتها)

فاظلمت الدنيا من حولك ولم تعد ترى النور 

ندعوا من الله أن يُكسّر هذة الجرة لكي تُبصر المسيح*


----------

